# Tubing Size Identification



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

Ive recently bought some tubes but am not sure if they sent 1745 or 2050. The tube they sent me looks much larger than the previous batch i ordered from a different seller, that order was for 1745.

So one of the sellers is lying. I dont have any vernier calipers to measure them.

The yellow tube is suppose to be 1745 (possibly sent 2050?)

The black tube is also suppose to be 1745

But the yellow tube is larger and the pull is much harder.

Just by these pics is it possible for some of you to judge the size of these tubes? The hole in the yellow tube is bigger. Which should rule out the black tube as being 1842.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hope this will help

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Hope this will help
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/


Thanks, I saw that but its hard to tell which one it is...i think they sent me 2050 yellow, instead of 1745 yellow.

What do you think?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

if you have a .177 bb aka 4.5mm and a set of long flat tweezers or two rulers.. you can at least tell if it is 1745 by grabbing the bb and tube to see if it is flush... it should at least eliminate/determine it being 2050. as far as 1842 or 1745 it will take a keener eye and better guess .. of course to the comparison would be easier for those if you do actually happen to have both 1842 and 1745 tubes.

Just a shot in the dark, and not an exact science.

LGD


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

i dont have a bb handy, but i know BB's well and the black tube is the diameter of a BB. The yellow is much too large to be BB sized.

Thanks for that.

Im ruling out the black as being 1842 because the yellow tube has a noticeably larger hole. If the black was 1842 the hole would have to be larger than the yellow. (if the yellow was truly 1745)

still welcome to more input from others so i can dispute this ebay purchase.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

The ID (hole) of 1842 is 1.8 mm. The OD is 4.2 mm

The ID (hole) of 1745 is 1.7 mm. The OD is 4.5 mm

The ID (hole) of 2050 is 2.0 mm. The OD is 5.0 mm

So the largest hole has the 2050 with a 2 mm diameter.

The smallest hole has the 1745 with a 1.7 mm diameter.

According to your pictures you probably got a yellow 2050 there and a black 1745. IMHO


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats what im thinking.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

DaveSteve said:


> The ID (hole) of 1842 is 1.8 mm. The OD is 4.2 mm
> 
> The ID (hole) of 1745 is 1.7 mm. The OD is 4.5 mm
> 
> ...


Good explanation to help out.

Dankung have been very helpful to me in the past with customer service but I can tell you for sure they have sent out tubes that are not the correct size and have had others share the same experience. I think they want to be on top of the game but with the tubing they have, or had, something in their process that is off.

It is very frustrating because my first order was critical to have the correct sizes and they were wrong and I had no way of telling with what info and tools I had to know for sure what I had.


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

The person i ordered from was in China but they used a dropshipper out of Singapore.

They never even touched the package, now they are telling me the packaging for 1745 and 2050 are different. The back of the package has a mark from a magic marker it wasnt printed on.

...and they claim packaging for the 2050 is larger. I think this is BS because 2050 would not warrant a bigger package and there are model numbers ranging from 1632-4080 that can be checked off with a marker on the package.


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the support guys, directed this thread to ebay support and was refunded.

bad news is that the seller also knows about this forum now, so if you get a seller from china shipping from singapore tread cautiously.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I've found the easiest way to measure those tubes is to just get a drill set. Start inserting drill bits until you find one that just fits, not too tight and not too loose. Then hopefully the case they came in have round holes (some are square) and do the same, insert the tubes into the holes to measure the O.D, again not too tight and not too loose. Obviously if you don't have metric drills you'll have to convert, but it's surprisingly accurate compared to trying to use calipers !!


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

great idea


----------

